# Marking Quilting Designs with Glad Press 'N Seal Freezer Wrap



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Marking Quilting Designs with Glad Press 'N Seal Freezer Wrap.... I have this link.....Im noâ  smart enough to put the link in here Laffin ....But if you are interested....send your email address to me I will send you the link that way....Put quliting designs in the subject line....otherwise I wont open it.......send to [email protected]


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

If you want to add a link, you can open the page you want to send the link about. Go up to the address bar and highlight the address. With your cursor on the highlighted address right click. A little box will come up, go to copy and left click. Then open this forum and when you want to put the address in your post, click where you want it to appear, then right click and when the box appears left click on paste.

That is how I do it. If someone else knows a shorter way to do it you can let us know.

I would like to have that link myself.

Ruby


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

Ruby I have a mac lol not a pc IM sure there is a way But its easier for me to do it the way I said


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a link to instructions to doing this - looks real easy! Don't know if it is the same link DrBraeburn has, but it seems to work. http://home.ptd.net/~shoofly/PNS/directions.htm 

Limey


----------

